# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Как правильно предлагать фитилёк Господу Дамодару?

## Vyacheslav V.P.

По настоянию Враджендра Кумара прабху копирую вопрос из его раздела сюда. 

Прошу прощения, если вопрос "заезженный", но поиск ничего не дал. Если это уже обсуждалось - дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на тему. Буду весьма признателен и благодарен. 

Вопрос: как правильно предлагать фитилек Господу Дамодару? Что самое главное с преданностью - уже знаю, так стараюсь и поступать. Но желал бы еще узнать и техническую, ритуальную часть. Одни говорят, что достаточно обвести просто 7 раз вокруг всего изображения. Другие - что сначала 4 раза вокруг стоп, затем 2 раза вокруг живота и 3 раза вокруг головы, а затем 7 раз вокруг всего изображения. Третьи - что 4 раза вокруг стоп, 3 раза вокруг живота и 2 вокруг головы. Если честно, то я запутался.

И еще вопрос по этой же теме. Нужно ли произносить во время предложение какую-либо мантру? Если да, то какую?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна!
http://gauragorsk.ru/index.php/zoo/k...spoda-damodary

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Благодарю, матаджи)

Никакую мантру во время предложения произносить не нужно тоже, я верно понимаю? Достаточно искреннего желания и святого имени?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Благодарю, матаджи)
> 
> Никакую мантру во время предложения произносить не нужно тоже, я верно понимаю? Достаточно искреннего желания и святого имени?


Вячеслав, там написано: "В это время воспевайте славу Шри Дамодара («Дамодараштака») и медитируйте на Дамодара-лилу."
То есть мы, не прерывая памятования о лилах или воспевания молитв Господу Дамодаре, в то же время  предлагаем Ему огонь от фитилька.
Думаю, если у кого-то есть особые молитвы, он может с ними также обратиться в этот момент.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

я думаю, что тут смысл такой же как у христиан, крестящихся справа налево и слева направо. Похоже на ритуал. Но в любом случае важный и полезный. Нектарный :-)

Проще просто 7 раз вокруг всего тела. Думаю, вполне возможно произнести 7 мантр для 7 чакр для подсчёта: Лам, Вам, Рам, Ям, Хам, Ум, Ом :-) И так очистить все 7 чакр. А что, может Господь Дамодара нам открыть все 7 чакр?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Вячеслав, там написано: "В это время воспевайте славу Шри Дамодара («Дамодараштака») и медитируйте на Дамодара-лилу."


О, спасибо большое. Проглядел, обещаю стараться быть внимательнее. 




> Думаю, вполне возможно произнести 7 мантр для 7 чакр ...


Оригинальный способ подсчета)

А подскажите мне, кто знает, пожалуйста, еще такой момент. Если я в течение месяца Картика-Дамодара исполнял какой-то маленький обет или аскезу, а у нас месяц заканчивается 14 ноября, то когда мне следует прерывать мой обет - в тот же день, 14-го? Или же на следующий, 15-го?

----------


## Vrajapriya Yashoda d.d.

Обычно фителек потом предлагают всем преданным. Если есть Божества, то сначала предлагают Божествам, правильно ли это?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Обычно фителек потом предлагают всем преданным. Если есть Божества, то сначала предлагают Божествам, правильно ли это?


Ванча калпа тарубхьяш ча...  :smilies:

----------


## Vrajapriya Yashoda d.d.

Я имела ввиду, нужно ли предлагать сначала Божествам фителек или только изображению Господа Дамодары

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa: 
А кто может подсказать, как изготавливать фитильки?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Если те фитильки, которые потом в песок (или соль) втыкают, то на зубочистках их вертят. Ваты намотать, потом в расплавленное ги кончиками, потом отжать лишнее масло - вот и всё.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

И вату надо брать натуральную, синтетическая не горит.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Спасибо, Гокуланатх и Лакшамана Прана дас. :vanca calpa:

----------

